# Horrible experience with CGC evaluator!!



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

So we attempted the CGC test this past weekend. Brady was ready and has been performing consistently well for awhile. Our trainer, who is also a CGC evaluator, was confident he would pass. However, the place we went to for the test and the evaluator was a 3 ring circus!! It is my opinion, and that of my trainer, that this facility was inadequate in size and the evaluator’s methods questionable, and at times, in violation of CGC guidelines. I have written the details of our experience below, and I'd love to hear your opinions..... 
1. The testing area was very small. My estimate is that the space was about 14 ft x 14 ft (from visual inspection and estimate of square footage from public record). It only took 4-5 steps to get from one side to the other. It certainly was not the 20 ft needed for the “staying in place.”
2. At the time of our test, the test area smelled fairly strongly of animal urine which had to be very distracting to Brady. 
3. For the” walking on a loose lead” the evaluator had us walk in a circle in one direction, stop and sit, then walk in a circle in the opposite direction. There was no right turn, left turn or about turn, simply because the area was not large enough to do so, especially with a 72 lb golden retriever. And when we were walking with Brady between me and the wall, he briefly turned his head to sniff the wall then brought his attention right back to me, and she call this lunging and would not pass him for this part. 
4. For the “appearance and grooming” part, it is my opinion that she handled him roughly which caused him to be very squirmy. She started by forcing his mouth open to look at his teeth, proceeded to his ears, then front paws, body, and lastly hind paws. Firstly, my instructor has taught us that the norm is to check ears, front paws and brush them and maybe lightly inspect their bodies. The evaluator was particularly rough with his hind legs, pulling them out to the side (not backwards as I would have expected), and then did not pass him because he turned his head to look back to see what she was doing. At the end of the test, she was particularly unhappy with how he behaved with her on this part, so she “gave him a second chance” by having one of her staff members repeat this part thinking he may do better with someone else. So here comes this new person into the room, someone he has not seen or met before, and she just goes right to his face to open his mouth and ears and feet etc. What happened to the fundamental rule of letting the dog sniff your hand and check you out for a few seconds first before you invade their space?
5. For the “reaction to distraction” part, she used a toy as the visual distraction, a ball she was bouncing and throwing up in the air. Nowhere in the CGC participant’s handbook does it say anything about a toy. It says the examiner will choose 2 of the following: (A) person using crutches, wheelchair or walker 5 feet away, (B) sudden opening or closing of a door, (C) dropping a pan or chair no closer than 5 feet, (D) jogger running in front of the dog, (E) person pushing a cart or dolly passing no closer than 5 feet, (F) person on a bike no closer than 10 feet away. My instructor has told me the toy is not an acceptable distraction. But even if were, at some points, because of the confinement of the space, she had the ball within 2-3 feet of his nose, not the 5 foot minimum the handbook describes.
6. The test location was on an extremely busy major city roadway. She chose to do 2 parts of the test outside on the sidewalk . We did “walking through a crowd” and “reaction to another dog” outside. So here we are trying to focus on the test in a very uncontrolled environment…there were other people walking around, someone on a bike that stopped a few feet away from us, and many cars honking horns within 10 feet of us. As realistic as this environment was, it certainly doesn’t set them up for success with all of that overstimulation. In addition, during the “walking through a crowd,” as we passed by one of the people, Brady casually turned his head and sniffed their hand. I said his name and immediately got his attention back on me. Our instructor has taught us that this is the “casual interest” that is allowed but she called this lunging and would not pass him for this part. Furthermore, she did not perform the “reaction to another dog” as described in CGC guidelines. She had me put Brady in a sit/stay while another person and dog approached from a distance, stopped about 10 feet away for a short time, then they walked to within 5 feet and stopped again, then proceeded to walk by us. This was actually easier than what the guidelines describes, but the fact remains it does not follow the guidelines.
7. Throughout the test, she kept telling me that I must keep the leash COMPLETELY loose at all times and I was not allowed to use it to give him any correction or guidance. When I questioned her, she said I could not use it at all and he had to do all the exercises on his own. We may as well have done the whole thing off-leash! I was taught by my instructor that yes, the leash can’t be held tightly and you can’t constantly be correcting the dog with it, but it is okay to use it to guide the dog close to you and for some control.
8. Finally, the indoor testing space was adjacent to a store front where they sell food and treats. The spaces are separated by a 2-1/2 foot partial door and a low counter, so essentially the spaces are connected and in plain sight. During the test a woman walked in wanting to buy something. She was asked to come back since we were taking the test, but having her enter and leave was a disruption for both of us. 

I was so angry when we left that I had smoke coming out of my ears. My trainer advised me to write to the AKC and advise them of this experience, so I have done so. Sigh...my trainer is giving the test at the end of April so we will retake it with her.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh my...I dont know anything about the CGC test, but it doesnt sound like it was done correctly. Im sorry that you and your pup went through that. I dontblame you for being mad.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I would write a letter to the AKC and include her evaluator number. I'd list the exact wording from the evaluators handbook of how the exercise is to be performed, and then list how this evaluator performed it.

I've seen some pretty crappy tests. It's sad. The one that really gets me is the handling/grooming -- I can't believe she looked in the mouth and did all four feet. Ugh.

Sorry you had a bad experience. Next time will be better!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd be fuming too!! She needs to be reported and reprimanded. That entire experience sounds terrible. I'm sorry.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Well... the only things that sound off to me are the ball and the grooming. 

It's supposed to be a test of the pet dog, and how to behave in pet dog situations. So having it in a small room is not at all unreasonable, and neither is having it near a busy roadway. 

You're also not supposed to give any corrections (major no-no) and you really are supposed to have a loose leash. Rule of thumb for any AKC competitions/certifications: make your leash into a J shape. 

There's a fair amount of leeway in the CGC guidelines and very little training for the evaluators. Just practice more in high distraction environments and try it again with a different evaluator. Getting mad doesn't help - if you go on to compete in "real obedience" or rally, you're going to have worse judging experiences!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

gabbys mom said:


> Well... the only things that sound off to me are the ball and the grooming.
> 
> It's supposed to be a test of the pet dog, and how to behave in pet dog situations. So having it in a small room is not at all unreasonable, and neither is having it near a busy roadway.
> 
> ...


Actually, there is a problem if the room is so small it doesn't meet the distance requirements for the testing. I've been told there are very specific guidelines for the test so that it is fair for everyone. And I agree the leash should be loose and I was keeping it loose, but this woman wasn't happy until it was dragging on the ground! And her calling his gentle head turning "lunging" was ridiculous.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

gabbys mom said:


> Well... the only things that sound off to me are the ball and the grooming.
> 
> There's a fair amount of leeway in the CGC guidelines and very little training for the evaluators. Just practice more in high distraction environments and try it again with a different evaluator. Getting mad doesn't help - if you go on to compete in "real obedience" or rally, you're going to have worse judging experiences!


There certainly can be worse judging experiences, but if the evaluator isn't following the guidelines, that should be reported. If an obedience judge didn't follow the guidelines in an obedience ring, I'd want that reported as well.

It sounds like the ball, the grooming, the stay (requires 20') and the walking in a circle were clearly not under the test guidelines. (For the walking, it says there must be a left turn, right turn, about turn and one stop other than at the end.) The passing through a crowd says that the dog can show casual interest in the person, but can't jump on them. The others could be a matter of interpretation.

I do agree that you can't give a leash correction during the test. For me as an evaluator, I'll remind people once to keep a loose leash or not to leash pop and if that's all it takes to get the HUMAN to change his behavior (and the dog does well) I'll pass them. If I have to KEEP reminding them, I won't pass them. Some evaluators are super strict - especially ones who come from a traditional obedience background. For me, I'm always looking at what is needed to consider the dog "safe" out in public, at the vet's office. I balance that against the actual written guidelines for the test and that's how I determine what I consider acceptable.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

The way I read the wording of the CGC test, "Reaction to Distraction," the evaluator selects and presents two distractions--examples are given--but nothing in the section on the AKC website says that the distractions will be limited to this list, and this list alone--so to me, it appears the evaluator has the authority to chose another distraction.

Test 9: Reaction to distraction

This test demonstrates that the dog is confident at all times when faced with common distracting situations. The evaluator will select and present two distractions. Examples of distractions include dropping a chair, rolling a crate dolly past the dog, having a jogger run in front of the dog, or dropping a crutch or cane. The dog may express natural interest and curiosity and/or may appear slightly startled but should not panic, try to run away, show aggressiveness, or bark. The handler may talk to the dog and encourage or praise it throughout the exercise.

As for the grooming, it looks like from what you described, the evaluator did not "softly" comb your golden or examine it in a natural manner. Here is the section on Test 3. 

Test 3: Appearance and grooming

This practical test demonstrates that the dog will welcome being groomed and examined and will permit someone, such as a veterinarian, groomer or friend of the owner, to do so. It also demonstrates the owner's care, concern and sense of responsibility. The evaluator inspects the dog to determine if it is clean and groomed. The dog must appear to be in healthy condition (i.e., proper weight, clean, healthy and alert). The handler should supply the comb or brush commonly used on the dog. The evaluator then softly combs or brushes the dog, and in a natural manner, lightly examines the ears and gently picks up each front foot. It is not necessary for the dog to hold a specific position during the examination, and the handler may talk to the dog, praise it and give encouragement throughout.

I agree with gabby's mom--although the CGC is not a competitive event, it is an event that is evaluated, and I don't know if you paid to enter the test, but I know most people do, and as such, you're paying for the evaluator's assessment of your dog. 

I did my CGC's in busy places too--one was in the middle of a dog show, with dogs all around, walking to and fro going back and forth from being judged--handlers rushing--people cheering when their dogs won, or their friends won. You can't say "hold it--we've got a CGC test--quiet here." Distractions are part of the test. The other CGC test I took was in the middle of a K9 Octoberfest with people, kids, dogs, food vendors, dog events, music--all providing a backdrop of sights and sounds--with squirrels watching from the trees. 

You certainly can state your concerns to the AKC--if the evaluator was as rough as you say she was with the grooming, then the AKC should be advised. But I think that's the only thing to really alert them about.

I'm sorry for this type of introduction to the CGC, but please try again--don't let this get to you. I failed the CGC with my second golden, who I thought was my "ringer." When we took it in the show ring at that dog show, she had been shown the day before, and normally she would heel so nicely for me. But when she saw the ring, even though she wasn't on a show lead, she went out to the end of the leash as if she was going to gait for the judge. I failed every heeling exercise. I had no excuses--I had not trained her enough for every distraction--and I wasn't trained enough (more importantly). And we worked on heeling, and everything else, and when we took the exam 6 months later, we passed without any problems. Hope this is of help.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Did the evaluator only provide a 10 foot long lead instead of a 20 foot lead for the "sit" portion of the exam since the room was 14 feet long?

I can't see anything in the CGC guidelines that state the exam area has to be a certain size--just that you must sit your dog, put on a 20 foot lead, go out to the end of the lead, and return to the dog. Also, there's a part that says two people with their dogs approach each other from a distance of about 20 feet, then exchange pleasantries, then continue on 10 feet.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

What I would suggest is that you prepare your dog for being in tune with you with all types of natural distractions. The CGC test can't be expected to be so controlled as to not have various distractions. For those of us who train and show outdoors at all types of venues we have learned to be prepared for the unexpected.
The fact that your dog does well in a familiar setting, such as a class or with a familiar trainer does not mean he will do well under different circumstances.
Hang in there and give it another try...it only means your pup will be better prepared as you continue to work with him.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't think the CGC had a heeling component at all...and that all the dog had to do was not pull on the leash. I was under the impression you could talk to him and even have gentle pressure (not a pop at all) as you made turns (like, "hey, we're going this way now). 

Also, the distraction isn't supposed to be about getting the dog to break attention by waving something great in front of him. It's supposed to show temperament by presenting something potentially intimidating.

At least that's what I thought. I'd absolutely write everything up for the AKC and see what they say. I'd also probably want my money back and/or a free attempt at the next evaluation.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How frustrating.....please stick with it...
Dog passing the CGC are not expected to be stoic, unanimated beasts. They are supposed to be under control of their handler - no lunging jumping barking mouthing etc.... It sounds like Brady meets the criteria.
Glad you wrote your note.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry the CGC was a terrible experience for you! Ideally, it should be a positive experience, pass or fail. My dog Tally is the "test" dog for CGC so I have seen about 200 of them, and taken 7 or 8 myself. They are usually very supportive experiences, and when dogs fail, the humans understand why. I do think the dog should be able to walk on a loose leash with no pulling/pressure.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I so sorry you had a bad experience. We did a 6 or 8 week training course before taking the CGC test. The trainers used everything they could find for distractions, including a stuffed animal on the end of a stick, a child running by pushing a baby stroller, and on an on. We were told some of the exercises were not even to pass the CGC Cert, but to go on to Therapy Dog training.

Don't worry about not passing. No one is a failure. You and Brady just need to go and take it over. I hope you can find another facility you are comfortable with. However, if you and Brady have to return to this facility and he passes, you've got a dog that will more than likely move on to bigger and better adventures!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

So, for the "loose lead" section, here's the actual language from the AKC's site:



> This test demonstrates that the handler is in control of the dog. The dog may be on either side of the handler. The dog's position should leave no doubt that the dog is attentive to the handler and is responding to the handler's movements and changes of direction. The dog need not be perfectly aligned with the handler and need not sit when the handler stops. The evaluator may use a pre-plotted course or may direct the handler/dog team by issuing instructions or commands. In either case, there should be a right turn, left turn, and an about turn with at least one stop in between and another at the end. The handler may talk to the dog along the way, praise the dog, or give commands in a normal tone of voice. The handler may sit the dog at the halts if desired.


So it really does seem that if the dog is corrected at all on the leash or puts pressure, you'd fail if the tester were holding strictly to this language.


On the crowd section, though, the criteria seem to be different:



> This test demonstrates that the dog can move about politely in pedestrian traffic and is under control in public places. The dog and handler walk around and pass close to several people (at least three). The dog may show some interest in the strangers but should continue to walk with the handler, without evidence of over-exuberance, shyness or resentment. The handler may talk to the dog and encourage or praise the dog throughout the test. The dog should not jump on people in the crowd or strain on the leash.


If straining on the leash is what's not desirable, I don't see how a Rally or Obedience level loose leash is really what's required. I guess that's an issue of interpretation by the judge, though.

This part, reaction to distraction, seems to be where you really got screwed:



> This test demonstrates that the dog is confident at all times when faced with common distracting situations. The evaluator will select and present two distractions. Examples of distractions include dropping a chair, rolling a crate dolly past the dog, having a jogger run in front of the dog, or dropping a crutch or cane. The dog may express natural interest and curiosity and/or may appear slightly startled but should not panic, try to run away, show aggressiveness, or bark. The handler may talk to the dog and encourage or praise it throughout the exercise.


"Natural interest and curiosity" is just fine, though if she managed to make him break your control by waving or squeaking a toy, I guess she could try to fail you for that.

She definitely screwed you on grooming, since it specifically says the examiner "picks up each front foot," not the back.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok I will concede the point about being in a busy environment since the test is often given at dog shows. And that was not an issue anyway. Brady did fine outside with all the activity (it was more of a problem for me!) since I have been bringing him EVERYWHERE to practice. The part she failed him on outside is when he sniffed the hand of one of the people we were walking by. There was no lunging or straining on the leash; he just turned his head and sniffed...the leash was still loose, but she called it lunging. The same thing happened inside when she had us walking in circles for the heeling part. He was walking right up against the wall and briefly turned his head to sniff, the leash was still loose,but she called it lunging again. The test is to some degree subjective, I get that, but my trainer who has been a CGC evaluator for years, told me it's okay to OCCASIONALLY and GENTLY use the leash for direction if you have to. And I have now had 2 other evaluators tell me a toy is NOT an acceptable distraction for this test. They may use it for therapy dog testing since the dog needs to be tested around children who may have toys, but not CGC. On the AKC website, under the CGC test items for this it does say "some examples of distractions are...." However, if you read the participant's handbook which goes into more detail, they are specific and finite about the distractions that can be used, and a toy is not one of them.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Were you the only one who failed? Were there a lot of other dogs who failed? Did a lot of other dogs have problems?

I've spoken to owners of other breeds, and they say they will steer clear of certain CGC evaluators because they feel they are graded more strictly--it's their perception when they walk in with an am-staff, rott, dobe, german shepherd, etc. that the bar is set a bit higher for them. True or not, I can't say. When I took the CGC at the K9 Octoberfest, it was sponsored by a local rott breed club, and the people were super. Even when I failed the CGC, the people were super--I could not get the attention of my golden so that there was no tension on the leash--she was pulling--I knew we were not doing well and she was not listening to me.

I had a friend who took the CGC who failed the first time because her golden backed away when the evaluator opened up an umbrella; she said he expressed "fear." That was the evaluator's definition--according to my friend, her golden didn't run behind her and hide--he just backed away because he saw the big umbrella and heard the noise. But my friend accepted the evaluation, took the CGC again under a different person, and passed. Her golden later became a Champion, and earned an advanced rally title, and obedience title--so to me, he's proven himself, and then some. 

You can do far more by spreading the word about this unfair evaluator--it's like a judge in a show or trial--unfair judges do not get entries and then they are not asked to judge--fair judges get asked to judge, get a good reputation and have a full dance card. But before you do, evaluate you and your own dog first, and make sure that you are honest with your own assessment because you want to be a good sport too. There's a lot of sour grapes in this whole dog game of evaluations and judging when things don't go our way--it's so easy to blame the evaluator/judge/circumstances. One thing you want to make sure you have is a reputation as a good sport--that you are fair too, and that you are fair enough to look at yourself and your dog and be able to admit that you both could have done better (and 9.9 out of 10 times, it's the owner that could do better--the dog just needed more training). We have all been there, but no matter what, at the end of any evaluation, we leave with the best dog that day--our own. Don't forget that.

No matter what you decide to do, I know you will approach it with fairness all around. I'm glad you're retaking the exam in April and I'm sure that you are going to do great--keep practicing and have fun--it's not the destination--it's the journey along the way (corny I know!).


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> Were you the only one who failed? Were there a lot of other dogs who failed? Did a lot of other dogs have problems?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were the only ones taking the test because this facility does them "by appointment," so I have no idea how other dogs do at this facility. I really think I am being honest with how he did. This happened on saturday and I've been mulling it over in my mind for 3 days before I posted here. Is there always room for improvement? Absolutely and we're no exception, but like Mary said, the dogs are supposed to be well behaved and in control, not stoic. I really have no idea what this evaluator expected. The thing that blew my mind the most was when she said he was lunging when he was still right beside me and the leash was loose, all he did was turn his head. In preparation for this test, I've been taking him everywhere dogs are allowed and asking all kinds of people (both people he knows and strangers) to practice with us, so he's gotten lots of well-rounded practice. My mother is in rehab right now recovering from back surgery, and the facility allows all family pets to visit. That is a terrific environment in which to practice, and he is doing great. The nurses have told me to feel free to bring him to visit with other patients too if they want. I actually had one of the nurses tell me he's better behaved than a couple of the certified therapy dogs they have that come in. Oh well, chalk it up to experience.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry you had such a bad experience, it's supposed to be fun either way. I know it's a pain, but glad you're writing to AKC and hopefully they'll do something for you. Look at it as a success too, Brady did awesome despite this one person's opinion


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry! That sounds extremely frustrating. It almost seems like the evaluator didn't want him to pass and looked for reasons NOT to pass him. I hope you can find another evaluator and take the test again.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Shake it off. You've done all you can do. There's no point in dwelling on what went wrong. I'm sure you'll get it next time with a new evaluator. Good luck!!!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Doodle said:


> There was no lunging or straining on the leash; he just turned his head and sniffed...the leash was still loose, but she called it lunging. The same thing happened inside when she had us walking in circles for the heeling part. He was walking right up against the wall and briefly turned his head to sniff, the leash was still loose,but she called it lunging again. ------ However, if you read the participant's handbook which goes into more detail, they are specific and finite about the distractions that can be used, and a toy is not one of them.


I've used toys in my distraction exercise - and to be honest I have NEVER failed (not passed) a dog for that exercise - I've conducted well over 300 CGC tests and I've *never* (emphasis on never) failed a single dog on that exercise. I train my CGC students to work towards unwavering attention during that exercise but I'd never expect that behavior in order to pass the CGC. I don't expect heel position on the loose leash exercise - but I teach it in my CGC classes. I know an evaluator that forces her students to train for a three-minute out of sight stay and fails them if the dog breaks the stay - great to train for - but also not a requirement - but if the students are OK with that criteria, I'm not going to cause trouble for that evaluator - though I do get a lot of her students calling me for tests!

When I test strangers on the loose leash exercise - it's my judgment on what is and isn't loose leash. IMO a handler popping the dog with the leash is VERY different than a team were the dog stops motion to smell a crumb on the floor and the leash becomes tight. AKC gives me the freedom to distinguish between the two and I do. The question I ask myself is whether or not this would be a pleasant walk for the dog and handler if they were out in the wild - straining, pulling or having to beg the dog to stay with you is not a pleasant experience when magnified over a mile.

I don't think I've ever found a truly pristine testing environment - there are always people coming and going, crumbs on the floor and people outside of the test that I can't control. I'll try to keep that kid with a cookie from running up to you to say hi to your dog - but my focus as evaluator is 95% on the team at hand - not on the rest of the environment. I also can't pick and choose my "crowd' based on who has washed their jeans that day and who might have had liver in their pockets an hour ago - or even who has liver in their pocket NOW.

I tell everyone who tests with me (student or stranger) that they get to bring the two best training tools into the test with them: their hands and their voice. There's a tendency for people to focus on the test and forget that their dog is part of this process too - tell your dog he's awesome - pat the heck out of him between exercise - make it successful regardless of whether it's a pass or fail on the sheet. 

I'm sorry you got a bum evaluator - and it sounds like you feel like they were out to make it harder for you to succeed. I'm really sorry you feel that way. Know that the VAST majority of CGC evaluators are out there wanting you to succeed. None of the evaluators are out there making loads of cash on this - each little paper form costs us $1 (plus shipping) and for every 5-6 that get used another 2-3 are thrown away because someone changes their mind or misspell their name, then I've got the cost of facility rental and my bi-annual AKC evaluator fees. The balance of my CGC "income" goes as a donation to GR rescue. I don't ever leave my test on the plus side of the balance sheet - I don't even cover the gas to get me to an event or test ;-)

My suggestion to you is to re-group and go back out there practice and retake the test when you can - it'll be even sweeter now when that certificate comes in the mail ;-) A "did not pass" (needs training) is not in anyway a black mark on you, your dog, your training or your bright future together as a team. Lots and lots of dogs miss an exercise or two in the CGC test and they all live to play another day. 

Erica


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We had someone taking the CGC test for the third time with her Chocolate Lab. She refused to give up and each time they tested he got better and better. He was just the most excited dog I've ever seen! When they failed the third time she said, "Okay, we will be back again!"


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better, Tally and I had an obedience judge who suffered from a little bit of dementia. First, she lost her balance during the stand for exam and caught herself by leaning on Tally's back, pushing him visibly down toward the ground. Thn, she wandered away to the steward's table during the recall exercise, and we were kind of frozen in limbo for what seemed like forever. There are so many outrageous happenings in dogland, but then there is that next time and your dog does great and is treated fairly. . .


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kimm said:


> We had someone taking the CGC test for the third time with her Chocolate Lab. She refused to give up and each time they tested he got better and better. He was just the most excited dog I've ever seen! When they failed the third time she said, "Okay, we will be back again!"


This will be Darby and me, he will be making little steps forward each time but it will probably take a few tries before he succeeds. We just keeping working at it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It truly is never a failure. It's just one step closer!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

I didn't read all of these, but I think I'm at the other end of the spectrum here. Marty got his CGC at less than 8 mo. People in "real life" laugh at me when I say this. The "crowd" was the people in the class (6 dogs and owners) sitting along the sidelines. Loud noise was a metal bowl, which of course being a golden, he went for it thinking it had food in it. I think it took less than 2-3 minutes..not counting the separation part. I know we have to retake it and I feel guilty having this title for Marty, when it was so much easier than a lot of other CGC tests.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Tally and I had an obedience judge who suffered from a little bit of dementia. First, she lost her balance during the stand for exam and caught herself by leaning on Tally's back, pushing him visibly down toward the ground. Thn, she wandered away to the steward's table during the recall exercise, and we were kind of frozen in limbo for what seemed like forever. There are so many outrageous happenings in dogland, but then there is that next time and your dog does great and is treated fairly. . .


Oh gosh.... reminds me of the time a judge totally forgot the heeling pattern in Novice when it was my turn and one of the turns he forgot to call was right at the ring entrance, so he ended up heeling me right out of the ring! I knew a turn should be coming, but when he didn't call it, I decided to do what he was calling, but as soon as I ended up 2 steps out of the ring I did an about turn, halted and looked at him puzzled, at which point he realized he'd forgotton the pattern!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie almost failed the 2 minutes separation...of course she would be upset being left with someone she didn't know at all. Luckily my boyfriend was there and sat with her for the two minutes. I don't think a dog should be happy to sit with a complete stranger alone while their owner leaves the room..really don't.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AcesWild said:


> Moxie almost failed the 2 minutes separation...of course she would be upset being left with someone she didn't know at all. Luckily my boyfriend was there and sat with her for the two minutes. I don't think a dog should be happy to sit with a complete stranger alone while their owner leaves the room..really don't.


The dog doesn't need to be happy about it, but if the dog is so stressed that it's continually barking/whining/panting/pacing, etc. then IMO, the dog needs to learn that life isn't crashing to an end if the owner steps away.

Suppose you go to Starbucks with a friend. You're sitting outside. You have to pee and can't bring the dog in, so you ask your friend to watch the dog. THAT'S what the supervised separation is designed to simulate -- a very REAL WORLD situation.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Actually, Marty's complete stranger was assistant insturctor or one of the other owners whose dog was sick and pup couldn't make it. So they weren't COMPLETE strangers, both of them had petted Marty in the past.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> Moxie almost failed the 2 minutes separation...of course she would be upset being left with someone she didn't know at all. Luckily my boyfriend was there and sat with her for the two minutes. I don't think a dog should be happy to sit with a complete stranger alone while their owner leaves the room..really don't.


You got lucky on this one. Most evaluators (myself included) would have had both of the dog's people leave the room for the three minute separation. IMO, the supervised separation part is as important a life skill as a recall and people just don't train for it.

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

kaysy said:


> I didn't read all of these, but I think I'm at the other end of the spectrum here. Marty got his CGC at less than 8 mo. People in "real life" laugh at me when I say this. The "crowd" was the people in the class (6 dogs and owners) sitting along the sidelines. Loud noise was a metal bowl, which of course being a golden, he went for it thinking it had food in it. I think it took less than 2-3 minutes..not counting the separation part. I know we have to retake it and I feel guilty having this title for Marty, when it was so much easier than a lot of other CGC tests.


Teller was 15 weeks when he passed his CGC for the first time...he was still in that puppy suck-up mode!
Erica


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Once in Open B, I had left Conner for the broad jump and was waiting for the command to send him over. Instead the judge asked "wait - did we do the retrieve on flat?" And he then went on to ask like 4 more questions because he was totally confused. The whole time my dog is perched, ready to run and jump, and I've very carefully answering "yes" and "no" to the questions. Finally the judge remembers we're in the middle of an exercise and says "leave your dog." (the command at that point was supposed to be send you dog - I had already left him). I went ahead and gave him his jump command.

Turned out we hadn't lost any points on the retrieve, and the judge had forgotten to write a 0 down, so when he saw a blank square he thought he had skipped it. Although I don't know why he couldn't wait until after we were finished with the broad jump to discuss it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry this happened to you guys. It sounds like the examiner thought she was testing for the novice CD! Not just the CGC! GEESH, I don't blame you for being mad.

Selka passed his CGC fine. We had problems the first time we took the Delta Society Therapy Dog exam. They have wheelchairs, walkers, people acting crazy, yelling, running around etc. Selka did great but one of the examiners who was portraying some kind of disabled person came running at Selka waiving a rag doll in his face. She actually said Selka tried to bite her!!! This was totally a lie. I don't even know what she could have seen (or felt) to make her think Selka tried to bite her. I saw him sniff the toy briefly (like a one thousandth of a second!) If any of you knew Selka , he is the sweetest most gentle golden in the world. She also said he sniffed the tennis balls on the walker legs. So of course he didn't pass.
I was SO mad (like you, I had steam coming out my ears) I never wanted to take the test again!!! My friend helped me calm down and we went back, took it again and he did excellent. And he has been the most loving wonderful therapy dog to children and elderly.

But as you can tell, I still think that examiner had lost her mind!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

In our test, the pups person/people had to leave the room, but Marty knew everyone from previous classes. I agree, they should have to stay with a "stranger" for a brief period. Marty is taken into the lab to have his blood drawn and that's sort of the same thing.


----------

